# A Climate Change Video for Dbeyat45



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

:lofl:

You, Sir, are a stirrer. Are you sure you don't have Aussie ancestry?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl:
> 
> You, Sir, are a stirrer. Are you sure you don't have Aussie ancestry?



Given my family's somewhat murky past I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Well at least they sound more impressive than Cyclone Tim or Hurricane Al I guess. 

 

Wonder what the cavemen called them when the Great Fat Purple Toad God and not climate skeptics still caused them?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Well at least they sound more impressive than Cyclone Tim or Hurricane Al I guess.



I could have a field day with those - even with our local politicos.



> Wonder what the cavemen called them when the Great Fat Purple Toad God and not climate skeptics still caused them?



"Ugh! Great Fat Purple Toad God is angry! Throw water and wind! Quick, get to cave - must be thermal inversion!"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good one Phil and it's so terribly difficult for me to be serious after watching but I'll try  .....   
I wonder why something like that was produced after possibly the quietest year (2013) in history for extreme weather?

*Tornado activity hits 60-year low*
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/05/09/quiet-tornado-season/2148075/
*
Fire season tamer than expected; U.S. burn acreage far below average*
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-wildfire-season-2013-20131209,0,4851787.story#axzz2n5w8OC8l

[h=1]2013 had lowest hurricane count since 1982, says insurance firm[/h]http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/12/atlantic-hurricanes-insurance-idUSL6N0JR1Q620131212

*Tropical storm activity lowest in years* ..... despite what you hear:
http://models.weatherbell.com/tropical.php

*Accumulated Cyclone Energy [ACE]*
* 
  Basin   Current YTD   Normal YTD % of Normal YTD Yearly Climo[SUP]*[/SUP]  Northern Hemisphere   415.287  55674%562 Western N Pacific  268.332  29989%302 Central N Pacific  6.31    Eastern N Pacific  75.355  13755%138  North Atlantic  31.14  102 30% 104  North Indian  40.46  15269%18 Southern Hemisphere [SUP]+[/SUP]  2.5525  22 11% 209  Global[SUP]++[/SUP]  539.582  75071%771
*  [SIZE=+1]*Climatology from historical 1981-2010 Tropical cyclone best track datasets [/SIZE]
[SUP]+[/SUP]Reset for 2013-14 season: Southern Hemisphere year to date  is the seasonal value from October - Current due to offset nature of SH  TC season 
[SUP]++[/SUP]Global Year to Date ACE values include calendar year totals  for both hemispheres. Southern hemisphere contribution to global YTD  for 2013 includes 124  ACE units from January - September 2013


*Australian cyclones* .... no trend, except down:  
http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/climatology/trends.shtml

Graph showing the number of severe and non-severe tropical 		cyclones from 1970–2011 which have occurred in the Australian region.  Severe tropical cyclones are those which show a minimum central pressure  less than 970 hPa. 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... and so it goes on.

*Little change in global drought over the past 60 years*
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v491/n7424/abs/nature11575.html

Here we show that the previously reported increase in global drought is  overestimated because the PDSI uses a simplified model of potential  evaporation[SUP]7[/SUP]  that responds only to changes in temperature and thus responds  incorrectly to global warming in recent decades. More realistic  calculations, based on the underlying physical principles[SUP]8[/SUP]  that take into account changes in available energy, humidity and wind  speed, suggest that *there has been little change in drought over the  past 60 year*s.​But hey, who worries about the facts any more?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> ... But hey, who worries about the facts any more?



Facts are dry and boring when compared to the silliness of poking fun at your favorite political targets. Facts just get in the way of the punch lines. 

So, will 2014's summary show differently, at least as far as the record cold streaks and major floods? We ARE going through them now, so let's not forget about them at the end of the year ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Well at least they sound more impressive than Cyclone Tim or Hurricane Al I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what the cavemen called them when the Great Fat Purple Toad God and not climate skeptics still caused them?



The Great Storm, obviously. Or the Great Wind. Or the Great Snow. The Great Frost? Maybe the Great Freeze...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARXUbHPKpKI


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

No hurricane Barack in there somewhere??   That one seems to be doing a lot of damage.........


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Anne said:


> No hurricane Barack in there somewhere??   That one seems to be doing a lot of damage.........



I guess they were afraid of picking on The Leader of the Free World ...


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess they were afraid of picking on The Leader of the Free World ...



Yeah...that'll happen about the same time they start blaming the Pope.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess they were afraid of picking on The Leader of the Free World ...



Oi! We're part of the Free World and I don't remember getting a vote for any Supreme Leader.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Right Warri !!  We just install whoever inherited the title.  

  (..and it has about as much credibility.)


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe not the next one?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe not, we don't take a lot of notice of them anyway do we?  If it wasn't for Women's mags we'd hardly remember they were around.

Charlie would be no prize but I'm yet to see a better system to throw him out for.  We have the best of both worlds, stability of being a Constitutional Monarchy which we can ignore as they're toothless here anyway,  and cost us not much at all,  plus the freedom to elect those who do the actual job. 
 What's to change?

Edit for PS

Who'd want to be King of OZ anyway?  We're an irreverent lot at best and a job only those born to it would take on.  Politicians may hanker for the role of President which they can step out of with a fat superannuation payout and retirement perks but a King?  That's a life sentence.

I'm thinking of the little king in that comic strip The Wizard of Id, standing on the balcony with his loyal subjects all yelling 'rat fink' at him.  



Over-all we must be more of annoyance to the Monarchy than it is to us.  We don't have to go visit it every few years.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Oi! We're part of the Free World and I don't remember getting a vote for any Supreme Leader.



Don't get upset - they decided to bestow that title on every American President in lieu of a salary raise. 

It's like watching your kid run around in their Superman Underoos underwear - you act all impressed and suitably respectful, but then glance at each other, wink and chuckle at the shared joke.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Like we do with Royalty.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Like we do with Royalty.



There ya' go! 

Speaking of royalty ... I was just reading an account of Rosemary Kennedy, JFK's little sister, and how she was hidden away in a series of convents and homes after a botched lobotomy at a young age. 

The Kennedys did everything they could to cover up the incident and explained her absences as being due to her teaching kindergarten classes. Rosemary was rarely visited, could barely speak or walk yet lived to a fairly old age under the care of hired help.

So much for royalty ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

There was a royal prince, the youngest son of George V, who was kept out of sight of the public. His name was John and he suffered from epilepsy and autism.

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/07/10/1057783280449.html


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Facts are dry and boring when compared to the silliness of poking fun at your favorite political targets. Facts just get in the way of the punch lines.
> 
> So, will 2014's summary show differently, at least as far as the record cold streaks and major floods? We ARE going through them now, so let's not forget about them at the end of the year ...


I won't.  

PS:  The links I posted were referring to a longer time scale than just CY 2013.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------

